# Speckled trout catching tips



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

This is a cut and paste from an old thread I did some years ago on a different website but the info is still current:

Tip #1 Speckled trout are just about the easiest fish there is to catch. As in real estate LOCATION IS THE KEY. If you are on trout, you can catch them with a multitude of baits and lures. THE SECRET IS FINDING THEM. THIS IS WHY NO TRUE TROUT FISHERMAN WILL EVER TELL YOU WHERE THEY CAUGHT THEM WHETHER IT IS FROM SHORE, BOAT, MARSH, SURF OR WADING. IF YOU HAVE FISHED A SPOT FOR 15 MINUTES AND NOT CAUGHT ANY TROUT ESPECIALLY THIS TIME OF THE YEAR...MOVE.

Tip#2 IF YOU HAVE FISHED A SPOT FOR 15 MINUTES AND NOT CAUGHT ANY TROUT ESPECIALLY THIS TIME OF YEAR....MOVE.

Tip #3 This time of the year trout start schooling up. They school according to size. IF YOU ARE CATCHING 11" AND 12" TROUT...MOVE ....THAT IS ALL THAT IS IN THAT SCHOOL...BUT BEFORE YOU MOVE STOP THROWING THOSE LITTLE 3" GRUBS AND SHRIMP IMITATIONS AND TRY SOME HEAVIER AND LARGER LURES.

Tip#4 Everything eats shrimp. Fish of all sizes eat shrimp. BIG TROUT EAT BIG MINNOWS. The number one trout bait for gator trout in Texas and Louisianna is a croaker. Texas is considering banning them. My two biggest rout caught 8 nights apart were both caught on a 5" Mann's Shadow Minnow. Both were 28" and over 8lbs.

Tip#5 OK, I know some of you will disagree with this but here goes....NEVER, EVER TELL ANYONE WHERE YOU ARE CATCHING YOUR TROUT.

Tip#6 The colder the water the slower your presentation must be.

Tip#7 The warmer the water the faster the presentation. Warmer water more bait fish and shrimp skipping, skittering and popping on top of the water.

Tip#8 Warmer the water the better top water lures work(see#7)

Tip#9 As water warms in the spring use smaller minnow lures(ie: Mirrodynes) MATCH THE HATCH

tip#10 Colder water fish mud flats in the afternoon that were exposed or in very shallow water during the morning especially if near deeper water.

Tip#11 Fish ledges and drop-offs 

Tip#12 In colder water fish in deeper water below the thermocline.

Tip#13 In colder water you can never fish to slow. In January float a curly tail grub. IMPART NO ACTION TO THE BAIT OR FLOAT.

Tip#14 When fishing from a boat, put a line out the back with a Mirrolure on it.

SPECK FISHING TACKLE
6.5'-9' rod 7'-8' is best 6.5' is good if fishing in wind 9' if distance is a big necessity. Graphite of IM-6 or better

Medium light capable of throwing 1/8-3/8oz. jigs
Medium capable of throwing 1/4-3/4oz. jigs

6-14lb test line (6-10lb non-mono is best) I use and have used Original Fireline for about 20 years Crystal Fireline is great in December and January when the water is extremely clear. If fishing top-water than mono will make "walking the dog" easier

1/8oz jigs (90% of what I use) 3/16oz and 1/4oz if you need something heavier than 3/8oz then give it up and go fish slower water

To add another tip: fish early and fish late...the golden times to fish especially for specks is the hour around sunrise and the hour around sunset. If you are putting your boat in at 0930 in the morning you have missed the best bite by 2 hours. If you are leaving at 1530 and sunset isn't until 1830 you are missing the best time to fish by 2 hours.

Mirrolures are the preferred lure for specks in any month in the surf.

Trout bite according to the tide. If you caught trout at a certain spot today and they started biting at 2:30 and stopped at 3:30 then tomorrow they probably won't start biting until 3:20 all things being the same and will turn off at 4:20. If ya caught them this Saturday at 2:30pm on a high falling don't expect to catch them next Saturday at the same place and time....it will be low incoming. Tide changes app. 50 minutes daily as long as weather is not a factor.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks speck man


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

That's very helpful stuff! Thanks for posting.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

nice tips


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

I encourage you to add your own tips.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

I encourage you to add your own tips. Also it should be noted that the original thread was written in the fall thus the references to time of the year. Right now the topwater bite in this area is unbelievable. Last week a 30" 8lb plus speck was caught by a guides client.


----------



## buckeyenut10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks speck hunter


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

A far as trout feeding times. It has always been explained that they want to eat when you want to eat.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Alexy said:


> A far as trout feeding times. It has always been explained that they want to eat when you want to eat.


You mean all the time!!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Alexy said:


> A far as trout feeding times. It has always been explained that they want to eat when you want to eat.


that's what grandaddy used to say.....


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I enjoyed reading your tips. They are very well thought out and should prove to be very useful to anyone wanting to catch Speckled Trout. Speckled Trout fishing is all about being at the right place at the right time with the right lure. One thing that I might add is the location of Trout as far as what depth they tend to be located at has much to do with the lunar phase. It seems to me that during full moon periods the fish suspend in deep water all day and move up onto the flats during low light periods to feed. They are very catchable with jerkbaits such as a Smithwick Rogue during these times when they are in the deep water same as Largemouth Bass.. I have seen a lot of Bass tournaments won by guys that know how to catch suspended bass and I have filled many a livewell with Trout for Clients on Charter trips with this technique...We catch a lot of 8 lb plus Trout during these periods fishing in anywhere from 12 to 30 ft of water with hard minnow jerkbaits that run anywhere from 4 to 10 ft deep...the new Smithwick Perfect 10 Rogue is deadly on the deep water trout. And on a period of no moon or little moon the fish tend to be a lot more interested in shallow structure. I have had days when we watched everyone fish the outer ledges while we caught dozens and dozens of quality fish in 2 to 3 ft of water all day long. Trout are just like Largemouth Bass in many ways are I have found that a good Bass fisherman is usually a good Trout Fisherman....Also one should be aware that the baitfish usually suspend in deep water the same time as the Trout....Find the bait find the fish.....Never leave fish to find fish.... Have supreme confidence in your lure and your technique. when I am fishing for Trout or bass I have the mindset that it is only a matter of time before I get bit...I feel like the lure I am useing is the best possible choice for the situation. That lets me concentrate on perfect presentation and technique. That is really what it boils down to......Supreme confidence.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

You fish much deeper water then we fish here in SE NC. Seldom am I in water over 8' deep and the overwhelming majority of my trout are caught in water that is 2'-5' deep. My favorite hard plastic lures are Mirrolures in the TT and 52 series and with these I am catching suspended trout.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Try the mr 17. I think once you figure out how the Trout want it you will like it a lot. You can't fish it too slow. It is my all time favorite trout lure for shallow trout. The depths you fish are perfect for this lure. We add a # 6 feather treble to the back to slow it down even more. Mustad dressed trebles are my favorite. They are deadly on suspended fish as well. Cast it up wind or up current and let it sweep by on a tight line. Once it sinks to the depth you want it to be every ten seconds or so give it a very small twitch. We fish it on 8 or 10 lb braid with about an 8 ft 12 to 15 lb florocarbon leader. The fish usually crush it when it is basically sitting still between twitches.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

surf rat said:


> Try the mr 17. I think once you figure out how the Trout want it you will like it a lot. You can't fish it too slow. It is my all time favorite trout lure for shallow trout. The depths you fish are perfect for this lure. We add a # 6 feather treble to the back to slow it down even more. Mustad dressed trebles are my favorite. They are deadly on suspended fish as well. Cast it up wind or up current and let it sweep by on a tight line. Once it sinks to the depth you want it to be every ten seconds or so give it a very small twitch. We fish it on 8 or 10 lb braid with about an 8 ft 12 to 15 lb florocarbon leader. The fish usually crush it when it is basically sitting still between twitches.


Gotta agree on this with the MR17 and the dressed hook. This spring and last year in the fall it was the ticket. It was just different enough from what others around me to make a big difference on Avalon.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Shallow clear water natural/darker colors. Dirty water brighter colors and don't tell anyone where. Oh and bigger bait bigger fish.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

If you are in the Tackle Store and you notice a brand new Mirrolure in the rack, buy all that Store has available and hoard them

The new Mirrolure may or may not be the "Hot" Bait, but why take a chance?

And if it happens to be the "Hot" Bait, which has happened enough times in the past to take a financial risk.... keep an eye on your Truck while you are explaining to all the bystanders and rookies and fishermen with out the "Hot" Bait why you are so much smarter than them


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good tips.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

surf rat said:


> Try the mr 17. I think once you figure out how the Trout want it you will like it a lot. You can't fish it too slow. It is my all time favorite trout lure for shallow trout. The depths you fish are perfect for this lure. We add a # 6 feather treble to the back to slow it down even more. Mustad dressed trebles are my favorite. They are deadly on suspended fish as well. Cast it up wind or up current and let it sweep by on a tight line. Once it sinks to the depth you want it to be every ten seconds or so give it a very small twitch. We fish it on 8 or 10 lb braid with about an 8 ft 12 to 15 lb florocarbon leader. The fish usually crush it when it is basically sitting still between twitches.


I have some and fish them when I think the forage fish are that size.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Not sure if he is a member here but Speckled80 or whatever name you are going by, you are a douche bag. You are not me and never will be me. I have forgotten more about catching speckled trout then you will ever know. Dropping a live shrimp in the water under a float hardly compares to outwitting a trout using artificial lures. Quit telling people you are me or whatever it is you are doing. You want to challenge me, fine...be a real fisherman and only use lures, no live or real bait. I will catch 10 to every 1 you catch. Been there and done it on many occasions just to shut douche bags like you up.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Have you ever heard of a "trout slick"

We trout fish with a guide out of Rockport TX and he showed us how to look for a trout slick. Which looks like oil on top of the water. He said it is from trout chomping bait and I guess pooping out the oily residue.

You can laugh at me all you want but when you see the slick you will catch trout.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

You can smell the slick normally before you see it.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice thanks. Believe it or not, every veterans day we go to lockwood folly river and troll for trout it the river, slow with 3/16 lead heads and grubs or other plastics, go with the current and every time you go over a drop off get ready, the fish seem to like to hold on them. Go with the tide, thats how we have our best luck. If your going on an oyster bead raise your line p and pop it, mainly to get it off the oysters but i caught a 22 or 24" trout doing that last year. We dont catch many shorts, and usually atleast 2 people limit out and everyone catches a few


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry guys for my rant last night. Just got some jerk that is causing me problems. I know I should just ignore what he says to me and mostly do but when he insuates/impersonates that he is me and starts giving advice and folks think that it is me...it becomes a problem.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I have the same problem....Some guy named surf rat keeps making me look like a jerk.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Speck, you are the MAN! I promise myself every trip that I would try to catch more trout but it never seems to happen.You have me all fired up to break out the mirrolures and curly tails for real, thanks.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice article 


speckhunter80, Nice article. I agree with all of it. After reading all the replies sounds like we all catch trout in different ways. I always say if you think your the best, or only one catching trout, or any fish, stop fishing and look around, you might learn something new. Even my DOA Night Glow Shrimp caught hundreds of beach trout in shallow water, because I knew were to fish it. This has been very interesting to me. Thanks!











speckhunter80 is offline


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

Speck, thank your for the tips. I caught my first trout last year by dumb luck going for flounder. That got me hooked but I have had trouble catching them since. Yesterday and the day before yesterday were my best 2 days of fishing ever. 24 black drum in about 12 hours of fishing. So that was great and got me going on trout. One small question, is there a preferred "Season" that trout fishing is best


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

For sheer catch numbers when the water begins to cool and the yearling trout school up in the fall....but few are legal. You can catch one on every cast. My biggest have been in mid November and late February


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

The above should have said however my biggest have been in mid November and late February


----------



## InshoreGrandSlam (Dec 16, 2015)

Great tips thanks for taking the time to put it all together. It's funny how many I realized I already knew. But as someone else mentioned, having confidence in your lure is huge. It helps me focus on varying presentations with a specific lure before changing styles and colors more often than actually having a line in the water. And even knowing that, it still can be difficult not to switch. Any idea what your water temps are down there? I'm not a whole lot further north and it's like spring time up here.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Two days ago on the 20th the surf was 59 and the sound was 50...on the 18th the surf was 65 and the sound was 66. Had cold front come thru. The weather this week is supposed be in the upper 70's pushing 80 so I suspect the temps will be back up on the water into the low to mid 60's


----------



## InshoreGrandSlam (Dec 16, 2015)

Wow, very warm. In your experience, how does that affect your trout habits?? I've noticed that ours must be starting to feed pretty heavily, even the short ones are getting pretty fat. My Lowrance isn't getting power for some reason but I believe we're about 56 in most shallow inshore around here. It's been great for the trout but I don't think the striper are too happy, least not the big ones. I don't really fish the surf for specks, maybe I should start....


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I have the same problem. That is why I am writing a fishing book. The title of the book will be, "No One Knows I'm Famous" LOL! So many ways to catch a fish. Gives us a lot to talk about. Main thing is to stay calm, and enjoy.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

InshoreGrandSlam said:


> Wow, very warm*. In your experience, how does that affect your trout habits*?? I've noticed that ours must be starting to feed pretty heavily, even the short ones are getting pretty fat. My Lowrance isn't getting power for some reason but I believe we're about 56 in most shallow inshore around here. It's been great for the trout but I don't think the striper are too happy, least not the big ones. I don't really fish the surf for specks, maybe I should start....


Well this morning once I got away from the spikes(18 straight casts with a fish) I caught two 2.5(21") pounders and another close to 4lb(24"). For the creek I am wade fishing the 2.5pounders were good size and the 4 was the largest I have caught in that part of the creek. When water is cooler I know holes in this creek where I can catch 6 and 7 pounders if I wanted to.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

speckhunter80 said:


> Well this morning once I got away from the spikes(18 straight casts with a fish) I caught two 2.5(21") pounders and another close to 4lb(24"). For the creek I am wade fishing the 2.5pounders were good size and the 4 was the largest I have caught in that part of the creek. When water is cooler I know holes in this creek where I can catch 6 and 7 pounders if I wanted to.


Take me fishing!


----------



## InshoreGrandSlam (Dec 16, 2015)

Very nice fish, congrats. Our 20+inchers have unfortunately been fewer and further between the last few years due to extremely cold winters, overfishing, poaching etc. When you say "when the water is cooler", what kind of temps are you looking for?? Shore fishing is pretty much not Worth the trouble up here come Jan/Feb but I have a kayak and hope to be able to find some holes myself.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Can anyone recommend me an easy loop knot for Mirrolures and 20 lb fluoro?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

SmoothLures said:


> Can anyone recommend me an easy loop knot for Mirrolures and 20 lb fluoro?


 My FL. friends and I use this loop knot. Lets see if I can explain. Make a loop, then make a second loop, put the second loop through the first loop, them the tag end through the second loop and tighten down. It is really easy. I teach the kids by saying, make one rabbit ear, then another rabbit ear. LOL! http://capmel.com/index.php/fishing-knots/61-loop-knot


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

I use a uni-knot..What the hell do you use the 20lb floro for?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

speckhunter80 said:


> I use a uni-knot..What the hell do you use the 20lb floro for?


Gonna fish a jetty a bit and you usually get bit after the plug floats over the rocks and gets swept around in the current. Do you pull the uni knot tight or leave it open as a loop?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

What color would you start with on a very overcast day into the evening? Imagine the water might be a big muddy.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I guess our loop knot don't make it. Works for us. See Ya!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Rapala knot or you can just tie a double surgeons loop. The surgeons loop is a little more difficult as you have to get the MirrOlure and trebles back through the loops, but that's what I use on Gotchas.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

andypat said:


> I guess our loop knot don't make it. Works for us. See Ya!


Couldn't figure it out! Might try it again.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Loop knot

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRMgBtA7MNs


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Anyone use / tried the Mirrolure knot? I never have, but might test it. best _ glenn


----------



## Tristan (Jun 22, 2006)

Speckhunter, thanks for that compendium of tips to catch the sea trout!


----------



## windelov (Feb 29, 2016)

So i've got mirrolures, curly tail grubs (with or without jigheads?) and DOA shrimp. Anything else people like to toss in front of sea trout? Never hooked into one before. 


tight lines, 
-windelov


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Those will all work provided they are presented properly to the fish. Of course the hardest part is finding the fish to present them to.


----------

